#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Attacked, a cautionary tale

## molineux

As I sit here writing this with a thick lip and black eye, this content is sent as a warning to other expats. Please be aware of a bar opposite electric blue in patpong soi 2. 

I have been going there since its inception, I know the manager well and as of last night, after a couple of fracas, I now know the French owners, father and son (who initially wanted to hurt me, but strangely were nice later!). 
Last night whilst on my own and during only a 10 minute stay in Ba Da Bing, I bought a drink for me and one for a pretty girl, however as I tried to pay my bill, it had suddenly jumped by 100%.  Unfortunately for me, I desputed this tariff and after a bit of discussion I was surrounded by the usual Thai men gang of COWARDS, and I got attacked, suffering a few blows and a ripped shirt. 

Fortunately, I have lived here a long time and know a few people in Patpong, bar owners etc and so on my return 10 minutes later, pool cue in hand and with a few numbers, to even things out, things were a tad different, my attackers had scarpered, surprise, surprise. Please do not get me wrong, usually I do not condone violence. Im an ageing expat and I can normally look after myself or others when required (but not against 6 or 7 pack animals) but these Thai cowards really get my goat.  I will be returning frequently to the area, looking out for these particular individuals, one on one, and hopefully, my wrath will be spent. Of course, I should let it go but this particular cowardly mentality of Thai men, really should have repercussions. 

Thanks to the people that helped me out last night, including buying me a new shirt.  

This is just a cautionary tale, to avoid BDB.

----------


## TafkaB

> I now know the French owners, father and son (who initially wanted to hurt me, but strangely were nice later!).


What happened with them? Why did they want to hurt you?

----------


## Bogon

> Please be aware of a bar opposite electric blue in patpong soi 2.


This isn't ThaiVisa dude. You can name the bar and go into more detail.

----------


## molineux

They joined the pack that surrounded me initially and the father was particularly aggressive as one can be, when you have 7 or 8 back up. 

Later on, I again returned, and they bought me a drink, all very civilised and amiable, however I had already being assaulted and I wonder if they would have been so accommodating, if I hadnt previously returned with support earlier.

----------


## Bogon

O.K.

Name of bar = Ba Da Bing.
Overcharged bill = How much? (and what is it normally?)
Tried to pay the bill = Why would they attack if you tried to pay?
Got a free drink off the owner = Why after getting attacked, going back with a pool cue and heavies to even things up you accept a drink from your attackers?

Believe what you are saying, but could you please fill these gaps in the story?

----------


## withnallstoke

> I have lived here a long time and know a few people in Patpong, bar owners etc


 
Attitude problem?
Fuck off back to Wolverhamperton cockhead.


Only joking.
Of course it's serious when an expat gets assaulted in a bar in Patpong.  :tieme:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sometimes you just have to accept that they just want your money. Last year or so, some expat in Angeles ended up outside one of the big GoGos getting a leathering from a pack of flips (same scenario as Thailand).

His crime? He'd gone in the bar with his g/f, ordered two drinks, and they'd charged hers as what is known as a DLD (Double Lady Drink), even though she didn't actually work there.

His refusal to pay cost him a visit to the hospital and a ruined holiday.

The fuckers will do anything to screw the foreigner.

Name and shame the bar so we can all avoid it.

----------


## molineux

> O.K.
> 
> Name of bar = Ba Da Bing.
> Overcharged bill = How much? (and what is it normally?)
> Tried to pay the bill = Why would they attack if you tried to pay?
> Got a free drink off the owner = Why after getting attacked, going back with a pool cue and heavies to even things up you accept a drink from your attackers?
> 
> Believe what you are saying, but could you please fill these gaps in the story?




Fair points

Because I was disagreeing with the amount. They charged me for two drinks each, when we only had one. I do go there often and I used to spend a fair bit of money. This time I was only there for 10 minutes and me disputing a charge, should not have constituted an attack.

I was on my way home then, walking past the bar, still feeling really aggrieved and they were outside. Agreed, perhaps not the wisest move considering the events a couple of hours before, but I had my superman pants on, fueled by a few vodkas. 

I wanted to have a chat with the Thais that hit me but they had gone, but I will, eventually. 

cheers

----------


## molineux

> Originally Posted by molineux
> 
> I have lived here a long time and know a few people in Patpong, bar owners etc
> 
> 
>  
> Attitude problem?
> Fuck off back to Wolverhamperton cockhead.
> 
> ...


Cool, Would you go back to Wolverhampton.

Well done to you guys yesterday, please let us win next week.

X

----------


## taxexile

> ’have a chat’ with the Thais that hit me





> but this particular cowardly mentality of Thai men, really should have repercussions.


it will have repercussions, and eventually they will be on you, guaranteed.

best to swallow your pride and move on.

----------


## nidhogg

> I wanted to have a chat with the Thais that hit me but they had gone, but I will, eventually. 
> 
> cheers


You say you are an expat who has been here a while, but come up with that?

Let it lie, mate.  Let it lie.

----------


## Loy Toy

No point stirring the pot when your dealing with animals mate and next time you may get seriously injured.

Hit them where it hurts and that is within their pocket.

Don't spend your money there and do everything possible (including naming the bar here) to hurt their business.

Of course that is only if you were unfairly attacked and didn't deserve it and only you know the truth.

----------


## hopskimoet

Same happened to me. Patpong, in a bar, watching MOTO GP. The thing is I didn't get into a row, just got ripped for 4000 baht. The bin went missing and this little slut hands me a piece off paper with the price for 4 bottles of Chang and three ladie drinks. I knew it was a scam and as I looked round there was three thai guys all covered in tattoo's and just staring at me. 

I laughed, threw the money on the floor and then spat on it. 

I thought, have it you pricks and went back to my hotel. It's things like this that make people not want to go back there.

----------


## Kinnieow

You spat on the King what a lucky boy to get out of there alive!

----------


## molineux

> No point stirring the pot when your dealing with animals mate and next time you may get seriously injured.
> 
> Hit them where it hurts and that is within their pocket.
> 
> Don't spend your money there and do everything possible (including naming the bar here) to hurt their business.
> 
> Of course that is only if you were unfairly attacked and didn't deserve it and only you know the truth.



Correct I do, and it was unjust, that is why this is my first post here, as a cautionary tale. 

I have been here 9 years and you chaps are correct, I should let it go, but blimey sometimes it is bloody difficult. 

Who next.

----------


## hopskimoet

> You spat on the King what a lucky boy to get out of there alive!


Yeah, those three wanna-be gansta's were real royalists.

----------


## larvidchr

Choosing between - a beating, torn shirt, bruised ego - and paying "150?" baht is indeed a difficult choice  :mid:  makes perfect sense to me that the OP wants to go back for more  :rofl:

----------


## withnallstoke

> Who next.


Missed an s and an apostrophe out.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Get someone to shoot them for you. 6 dead Thai pricks are about the same as 6 dead soi dogs.

----------


## DrAndy

when you dispute a bill in Thailand it should be done politely and with respect

if you do it aggressively as westerners often do, then the whole scenario moves into violence

----------


## somtamslap

Locate a Burmese labourer, grease his (or her) palm with silver and tell him to off every fucker in the pub..should set you back a fiver or so, but money spent, what what..

If not..leave it, to be honest..you've been here a while so you should know these peope fight like poofs and will only get stuck in when they're surrounded by 50 per cent of their province of origin to back their skinny faggot arses up.

Lesson learnt..say 'ta ta' to that fucking bar..

----------


## Finney64

Simple solution when you go to notorious rip-off places like Patpong go-go bars is to pay as you go .

----------


## somtamslap

> Simple solution when you go to notorious rip-off places like Patpong go-go bars is to pay as you go .


 Or just stay at home for a wank..

----------


## Chairman Mao

Oldest trick in the book, in any RLD in the world.

Same happened a mate in Soho London, in the civilized world.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> when you dispute a bill in Thailand it should be done politely and with respect
> 
> if you do it aggressively as westerners often do, then the whole scenario moves into violence


Agree.

----------


## TafkaB

Seems like a typical situation of foreigners trying to fleece other foreigners. As I read it the owner and bosses (of the Thai guys? certainly the staff giving you the bill) were French and were as you said 'particulary aggressive' as farang cowards often are when they have a mob of natives supporting them.

I'm just shocked that when you went back for vengeance and confronted the now two now mobless and vunerable farangs that attacked you that they managed to buy your aggression off with a drink, whilst no doubt you was telling him how you would get those 'cowardly Thais' when you see them next.

I assume your mob was Thai too?

----------


## Johnny Longprong

When in Rome.... Don't be a dickhead.

----------


## Travelmate

Patpong...... Prolly the ripoff capitol of Thailand.

----------


## molineux

> Seems like a typical situation of foreigners trying to fleece other foreigners. As I read it the owner and boss (of the Thai guys? certainly the staff giving you the bill) were French and were as you said 'particulary aggressive' as farang cowards often are when they have a mob of natives supporting them.
> 
> I'm just shocked that when you went back for vengeance and confronted the now two now mobless and vunerable farangs that attacked you that they managed to buy you aggression off with a drink, whilst no doubt you was telling him how you would get those 'cowardly Thais' when you see them next.
> 
> I assume your mob was Thai too?


They didnt hit me, and Im easily placated with a free vodka or two in the wee early hours. The father was aggressive earlier, the son did nothing.

Being rabbit punched from behind, whilst confronted by half a dozen Thai men who then fancy a free fall all, lets smack the white bloke, is cowardly in my opinion.

My mob as you say, was international including only one Thai.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Go to a sewer, don't be surprised to bump into turds.

----------


## TafkaB

What did the farang owners say about the Thai guys? 

Why was your bill padded and then enforced by heavies? 

Why was the father part of the attack before, what reason did he give?

Surely he must take some responsibility for what happens in the bar and his own actions.

And why was you placated enough to accept a drink from the owners, but not placated enough to come on the net and tell people not to drink at their bar?

----------


## Lantern

Pay as you go is the best way in a bar you are not familiar with.
Stuff the bin. You can then walk away whenever you are ready.

Even in a bar I'm known I pay the bin every 5 Singas./ (300 Baht). Call it the KISS principal.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> patpong soi 2.





> pretty girl


Somethings not adding up here. :Smile:

----------


## teddy

> As I sit here writing this with a thick lip and black eye, this content is sent as a warning to other expats. Please be aware of a bar opposite electric blue in patpong soi 2. 
> 
> I have been going there since its inception, I know the manager well and as of last night, after a couple of fracas, I now know the French owners, father and son (who initially wanted to hurt me, but strangely were nice later!). 
> Last night whilst on my own and during only a 10 minute stay in Ba Da Bing, I bought a drink for me and one for a pretty girl, however as I tried to pay my bill, it had suddenly jumped by 100%.  Unfortunately for me, I desputed this tariff and after a bit of discussion I was surrounded by the usual Thai men gang of COWARDS, and I got attacked, suffering a few blows and a ripped shirt. 
> 
> Fortunately, I have lived here a long time and know a few people in Patpong, bar owners etc and so on my return 10 minutes later, pool cue in hand and with a few numbers, to even things out, things were a tad different, my attackers had scarpered, surprise, surprise. Please do not get me wrong, usually I do not condone violence. Im an ageing expat and I can normally look after myself or others when required (but not against 6 or 7 pack animals) but these Thai cowards really get my goat.  I will be returning frequently to the area, looking out for these particular individuals, one on one, and hopefully, my wrath will be spent. Of course, I should let it go but this particular cowardly mentality of Thai men, really should have repercussions. 
> 
> Thanks to the people that helped me out last night, including buying me a new shirt.  
> 
> This is just a cautionary tale, to avoid BDB.


Nobody from Wolverhampton uses 'fracas'. This is a French expression used by freemasons.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Nobody from Wolverhampton uses 'fracas'. This is a French expression used by freemasons.


 :smiley laughing: 

Quality that is.

----------


## Gazza

Don't know if the Tourist Police are still positioned at either end of Patpong, but I've heard of a few accounts of tourists getting ripped off and complaining to them and having them return to the offending bar and getting their money back.
Just don't try and get back more than you actually lost though.

Having the Tourist Police seen entering and leaving a shady business may deter someone else from frequenting the place. Also, the scam may come to the attention of anyone who's drinking there at the time.

My mate got scammed with one of those 'One Free Beer' sex shows 20 years ago and got his money back.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Patpong...... Prolly the ripoff capitol of Thailand.


errmm, it is just a small street!  in the capitol



> My mate got scammed with one of those 'One Free Beer' sex shows 20 years ago and got his money back. __________________


why, didn't he manage to perform?

----------


## Khun Custard

> Go to a sewer, don't be surprised to bump into turds.


^^  Quote of the month CM!!!

----------


## Lorenzo

> Of course that is only if you were unfairly attacked and didn't deserve it and only you know the truth.


nobody deserves to be attacked by 7 thai punks you dope

----------


## Scottish Gary

> when you dispute a bill in Thailand it should be done politely and with respect
> 
> if you do it aggressively as westerners often do, then the whole scenario moves into violence


 Very true, hence the situation i posted about in the Pattaya Column where i witnessed an aging farang get knocked senseless by two Thai thugs at the Lock n Load Bar in New Plaza off Soi Bukaow after a bar bill dispute.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Patpong is a a sewer and anyone who has been there once if they have any common sense should never go back.The upstairs bars in particular are total traps and when you get scammed,pay the price and regard it as a learning experience.

----------


## Latindancer

> when you dispute a bill in Thailand it should be done politely and with respect
> 
> if you do it aggressively as westerners often do, then the whole scenario moves into violence


A very sensible reply. I agree wholeheartedly. If you let them pull you off balance emotionally, you lose the moral high ground. However when alcohol is involved, Westerners often get wound up really easily...thereby becoming sitting ducks.

----------


## TafkaB

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> Of course that is only if you were unfairly attacked and didn't deserve it and only you know the truth.
> 
> 
> nobody deserves to be attacked by 7 thai punks you dope


What about Gary Glitter?

----------


## TafkaB

> when you dispute a bill in Thailand it should be done politely and with respect
> 
> if you do it aggressively as westerners often do, then the whole scenario moves into violence


It's a fair reply, unfortunately Thais ripping of  foreigners in areas like Patpong don't dispute bills with politeness and respect so usually it's quite ineffective to deal with them that way.

----------


## DrAndy

I have disputed bills and also what was promised and what was delivered in Patpong bars, upstairs and downstairs

they start by looking mean and angry but soon change into nice people when I explained the situation calmly and politely

I suppose they expect the worst and are happy when nothing happens

----------


## Loy Toy

> nobody deserves to be attacked by 7 thai punks you dope


So you were there to witness the events then? 

The only time I have seen situations get out of hand is when farangs start to mouth off and I did ask the question and the OP answered it. Best to remain cool and call for the tourist police who I have found out personally are very helpful in such situations.

And I wont insult you as you did me.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I wanted to have a chat with the Thais that hit me but they had gone, but I will, eventually.


Why bother ?? FKS just keep right away from the shithole alltogether

----------


## Carrabow

> when I explained the situation calmly and politely


 
Your joking... Right?  :Confused:

----------


## Yemen

Most unknown bars and some frequented best to pay as you drink.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Chairman Mao has nailed it.

If you frequent these whorehouses and the like, you are gonna get  shafted sometimes, not just in Patpong, any like establishment in  Thailand

Some places are worse than others, and from experience, the places you  are most likely to be done are the quiet places like Patpong or Nana  Plaza , and more so if you appear a little tipsy

To make such a fuss over 100 baht is fukkin stupid, 

You will lose

How do you think these Thai bouncers see us Farangs, coming over here buying their women ?

Find another area to drink, although Black Pagoda looks good a week on Friday

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I will be returning frequently to the area, looking out for these particular individuals, one on one


Best Wishes with that

----------


## nigelandjan

Bit of a strange post ,, its like giving advice about banging your head on the wall , if you keep doing it you will get a headache ,, but just bang it again just to make sure

----------


## BigBaBoo

:deadhorsebig:  Not to beat one (see smley) but you will lose any confrontation ultimately.
Better to just write it off, and just chalk it p to experience. Of course don't go there again and advise everyone you can to avoid that bar...but that's obvious.
Something similar happened to me a good 25 years ago.. so it's not a new thing.
I'm 65 years old now...first came to Thailand in 1977, so I'm not a newbie. I spent a good 10+ years running the bars in Bangkok and knew quite a few bargirls/owners/and managers of many bars personally. A good 20 years ago or so the booze and bars got to me...so for health reasons I had to tone it down from then on. So I don't know the current "bar scene" situation like I used to. Still have some friends who own or run bars however.
There are gangs of criminal thugs on Patpong who make a practice of preying on drunks on Patpong or other similiar bar areas however. Unfortunately some of these have connections with the local police also...you never heard me say that. You will always lose if you confront them...and you will lose big-time if you p-ss off the boss of these guys. The police are not going to help you...just believe me on that.
So the best thing is just to chalk it up to experience, cut your losses...and never go back there, of course.
By the way, I doubt the actual owners of the bar were French. If you check carefully...if they let you do that... I bet you will find that the MANAGERS may be French...but a Thai...and quite often a Thai police officer of some rank .... will be the actual owner (51 percent) of the bar with the farang mangers only actually owning no more than 49 percent of the bar (but often putting up much of the actual money). That's how you get your "go-go dancers and booze" licenses usually. That police officer is your "sponsor".
It isn't unusual for the gangs to employ traind muay Thai fighters who need a little extra pocket money to enforce their demands...so just say you've been warned.
 ::spin::

----------


## FarangRed

It happens all over the world I think the worst one for me was in Venezuela I was a lot younger then.

----------


## Carrabow

> There are gangs of criminal thugs on Patpong who make a practice of preying on drunks on Patpong or other similiar bar areas however. Unfortunately some of these have connections with the local police also...you never heard me say that. You will always lose if you confront them...and you will lose big-time if you p-ss off the boss of these guys. The police are not going to help you...just believe me on that.
> It isn't unusual for the gangs to employ traind muay Thai fighters who need a little extra pocket money to enforce their demands...so just say you've been warned.


With this attitude, it will only continue until the people as a whole stand up and put an end to the corruption and the lack of justice.

If you Shite your bed, lay in it....Just food for thought  :mid:

----------


## buycondojomtien

> Originally Posted by molineux
> 
>  Please be aware of a bar opposite electric blue in patpong soi 2.
> 
> 
> This isn't ThaiVisa dude. You can name the bar and go into more detail.




555, so true ! We have fredom here !!!

----------


## molineux

After 24 hrs of reflection, reduced swelling and re-running of the events, I will not be returning to that bar. 

In fact, I was rather stupid to go back at all, however the red mist completely clouded my judgment.

I have lived here 9 years and I do know better.

Unfortunately my warmth for this Country is wearing thin and perhaps it is time to move on.

Cheers

----------


## Krumble

You seem rather confused.  Perhaps they bashed your head and you can't think straight. 

- It seems like it was a tiny amount of money you disputed, like less than US$10.  Either politely explain the error in computing the bill or pay it.  

- You are complaining about violence but also seem to relish it and can't wait for an opportunity for another violent confrontation with the Thai rough necks which will probably result in you being stabbed, smashed up with a knuckle duster or beaten over the head, or all of the above.  

- You went back with your own rough necks and, instead of giving the two evil Frogs a bloody nose each which probably would have given you closure and taught them a good lesson, you accepted a drink with them.  

You had better see a good therapist.  Meanwhile avoid Patpong.  

The Da Da Bing bar is absolutely crap and boring as hell anyway.  I have no idea why you kept on going there.

----------


## Finney64

> violent confrontation with the Thai rough necks which will probably result in you being stabbed, smashed up with a knuckle duster or beaten over the head, or all of the above.


Are you still living in the 60's ?

----------


## mingmong

time to move on, find a better inviroment and street , for me the whole Pattaya and Phukett seance sucks!
 now live in the sticks [ but only 3 mins from Bkk>Cnx Hi-way ]  but closer to the real Thai farmer family that sends there offspring to Uni. 

dont wish to sound the smarts! but yes Ive been there too  and in my own country [Oz]  some time its best to let it go and view things from another angle, sabi sabi

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> when I explained the situation calmly and politely
> 
> 
> 
>  
> Your joking... Right?


 
no, why?

sometimes it is a genuine mistake, sometimes deliberate

if the latter, they will understand you better if you are polite and not charge

many bars do not like farang, often for good reason, and see them as fair game.
If you are polite, then their stereotype will not fit and they are not unhappy to be paid the right money

----------


## DrAndy

> And I wont insult you as you did me.


you are getting boring LT

----------


## DrAndy

I remember going on an offshore cruise ship, out of Port Klang, Malaysia, for gambling with a few friends

there were about ten of us and we sat down and had a few jugs

the sixth jug tasted foul, obviously the dregs dumped in it to make the barmen a bit of extra cash

when I went to complain, I noticed three large security men appear and stand near by. The barman started shouting at me to get me going, but he had misjudged me by about two jugs, so I stayed calm and asked for the manager

the barman then replaced the offending jug with a grimace, the security men vanished

----------


## Loy Toy

> you are getting boring LT


Patience and discipline Doc.................Just as you had advocated in your earlier post.  :Smile: 

Here I am agreeing with you and then you insult me as well...............Shish............... :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrAndy
> ...


Its amazing how many westerners live here and haven't learned that 'polite and mannerly' is they way to address virtually every situation. Adding 'be ultra calm' in to the mix. 

Of course this may well go against your natural instincts in which case you can show them how a westerner will act, and then possible be beaten by 6 or 7 of them.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> you are getting boring LT
> 
> 
> Patience and discipline Doc.................Just as you had advocated in your earlier post. 
> 
> Here I am agreeing with you and then you insult me as well...............Shish...............


 
sorry, LT, I hadn't realised you would be insulted by being called boring

----------


## Loy Toy

> sorry, LT, I hadn't realised you would be insulted by being called boring


Whooooooooosssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh.  :Smile:

----------


## IndianaGentry

I actually like reading stories like this, because of the replies.  I had read the same kinds of advice before I traveled to Thailand, and when I was in BKK 2 years ago, I saw a guy getting lippy with a bar worker (I assume a manager or owner).  Knowing what I had read, I started looking around the bar, and I saw the Thai guys creeping up on the situation.  

Not being one to see a man take an unnecessary beating, I stepped slightly toward the situation and waved to the bar worker with a smile.  Surprisingly, he left the argument, and came to speak with me.  I told him quietly that I did not know that man, but I liked his bar, and I would like to help him.  I then pulled the farang aside, and told him what was about to happen to him.  I told him that I was going to pay my tab and walk out the door, and he should do the same before he was left there with the 5-6 guys eager to take a swing at him.  

Luckily for him, he listened.  I paid my tab directly to the worker (assuming he was the bar owner) plus a little extra, and told him, "Not all farangs are rude."  I smiled and left the bar.

Why did I do this?  Like I said before- I didn't want to see a guy take an unnecessary beating, but I also liked the bar.  I wanted the owner/ manager to remember me when I came back,  and it worked.  When I came back the next night, he sent me a free drink.  I think i had earned myself a little bit of insurance.   :Smile:   Maybe I should have stayed out of it altogether, but it worked out.

----------


## fridgemagnet

I took my daughter & boyfriend - here on holiday - to Patpong, & we were lucky to get away from one bar without paying the scam part of the tab, without violence, as we left quickly without arguing - no time for them to call reinforcements. 
We also met a French couple who looked shell shocked - they had just been ripped off for 2,000 baht.
It seems Patpong bars have taken lessons from the Pattaya jetski operators.

The bars we went to were crap, but then I don't know Patpong at all. Pattaya bars are far better & a lot cheaper.

----------


## Scottish Gary

For a country that has an honourable martial art like Muay Thai ingrained in its fabric you would think Thai males would have a more honourable approach to fighting. Attacking in packs usually from behind and with weapons is not something you would associate with a nation that takes martial arts as seriously as the Thais do.

----------


## Loy Toy

> For a country that has an honourable martial art like Muay Thai ingrained in its fabric you would think Thai males would have a more honourable approach to fighting. Attacking in packs usually from behind and with weapons is not something you would associate with a nation that takes martial arts as seriously as the Thais do.


As far as I can gather the only Thai males that hang around these bar areas are drug filled Issarn drop-outs who's girlfriend either works on her back or is just hanging around looking for the opportunity to rip some fooker off.

Generally these type of bars frown on normal Thai males going into them. They are not welcome.

----------


## DrAndy

> Attacking in packs usually from behind and with weapons is not something you would associate with a nation that takes martial arts as seriously as the Thais do.


but they do seem to win most of the time

it is all about gang culture, you can come across the same thing in the west

just last week in SE London a gang of youths chased a guy down the road and shot him

why? he "dissed" them

----------


## TafkaB

> I actually like reading stories like this, because of the replies.  I had read the same kinds of advice before I traveled to Thailand, and when I was in BKK 2 years ago, I saw a guy getting lippy with a bar worker (I assume a manager or owner).  Knowing what I had read, I started looking around the bar, and I saw the Thai guys creeping up on the situation.  
> 
> Not being one to see a man take an unnecessary beating, I stepped slightly toward the situation and waved to the bar worker with a smile.  Surprisingly, he left the argument, and came to speak with me.  I told him quietly that I did not know that man, but I liked his bar, and I would like to help him.  I then pulled the farang aside, and told him what was about to happen to him.  I told him that I was going to pay my tab and walk out the door, and he should do the same before he was left there with the 5-6 guys eager to take a swing at him.  
> 
> Luckily for him, he listened.  I paid my tab directly to the worker (assuming he was the bar owner) plus a little extra, and told him, "Not all farangs are rude."  I smiled and left the bar.
> 
> Why did I do this?  Like I said before- I didn't want to see a guy take an unnecessary beating, but I also liked the bar.  I wanted the owner/ manager to remember me when I came back,  and it worked.  When I came back the next night, he sent me a free drink.  I think i had earned myself a little bit of insurance.    Maybe I should have stayed out of it altogether, but it worked out.


It seems like you are happy to spend money in someone's establishment whilst paying him some kind of tip/protection money to keep you safe from his own security whilst you are there.

----------


## genghis61

> For a country that has an honourable martial art like Muay Thai ingrained in its fabric you would think Thai males would have a more honourable approach to fighting. *Attacking in packs* usually from behind and with weapons is not something you would associate with a nation that takes martial arts as seriously as the Thais do.


happens anywhere, like:

"They battered him," said Munton.
"It was four or five against one. There were chairs and glass and fists. Then they scarpered. It was crazy. I haven't seen a fight like it. Once he was on the floor he didn't have a hope in hell.
"He had a big cut on the top of his head. When he was on the ground they were kicking him.
"One of them threw a pint glass down at him before they left."

Shepherds Bush, London. Wales rugby player Andy Powell left with head injuries.

----------


## Thaihome

> Its amazing how many westerners live here and haven't learned that 'polite and mannerly' is they way to address virtually every situation. Adding 'be ultra calm' in to the mix. 
> 
> Of course this may well go against your natural instincts in which case you can show them how a westerner will act, and then possible be beaten by 6 or 7 of them.


Maybe this should be shown as the plane is landing.  

Note the Thai girl getting up a getting away very early on, she knows what is coming.  

Hang around any Thai club patronized by working class guys and by 2:00AM it is guarenteed you will see a fight just like this, only it will be a Thai getting it.  
TH

----------


## jamiejambos

Calmness and politeness are required at all times and situations regarding thais,even when you hold the moral high ground and are right,Raising your voice and getting angry are just what these MORONS are looking for  to  give you a kicking if you don"t pay-up,FORGET the bin, , and pay-as-you-go,be  aware of scams as most of these dingy bars operate them and are always on the look-out for the unwary,,what surprises me is the fact that you being a long-term resident ,got your self into this situation????

----------


## jamiejambos

Jai Yen Yen,my Friend.....

----------


## hopskimoet

Fuck me sideways and call me Doris. No matter where you go in this world, human beings are human beings and we are all susceptible to human emotions. All this bullshit about respecting the Thai way and being on your best behavior is an absolute pile of horse excrement. Christ.

I've seen Thais attempt to hack each other over nothing. I've seen Spaniards try to hack each other to bits over nothing. I've seen Brazilians, etc, etc, etc....

----------


## 10851

Anyone who has been here for any length of time knows that Patpong Bars are notorious for overcharging. Don't go there and frequent the Girley Bars. I only went there to go to Music City or a few of the other live music venues. For Lady Bars, Soi Cowboy and Nana and lots of others around Sukhumvit. Respect gets respect. Drunken, Confrontational, Loud, Agressive actions and words usually lead to a fight. If one disagrees with the bill and they insist it is correct, pay and leave, never to return again. Vote with your feet Mate's. There are plenty of places to have a good time. Surprised the OP insisted on going to Patpong for many years. and even by the OP's post, appears he had little emotional control and did the Ugly Farong thing............. TWICE  :cmn:

----------


## The Master Cool

^ Westerners behaviour here can be utterly shameful.  :Sad:

----------


## Stumpy

Booze + Women= BIG PROBLEMS. 

Its a statistical game. At some point you will get laid out, its just a matter of time whether you are right or wrong and the more you drink the greater the probability

Saying "Thais are cowards" makes it seem like they are the only ones who behave like this. You can witness this type of ass whopping anywhere in the world where the above equation is present

Ashame you got assaulted. As one said, I would find another watering hole and not patronize the business. I also agree, let it go. No ROI with revenge.

----------


## JACK DANIELS ESQ

I have Brit buddies all over the world - ergo have a pretty good idea of how the
majority of them think - or not - to any given set of circumstances.  99% of 
most Brits get into some sort of altercation the moment there is a significant
amount of cheap booze involved - y'all need to drink hooch that is bottled 
in glass - not dem PET leaching containers. Seriously - WTF would anyone
get into a pissing contest over a couple baht - especially with a bunch
of white flag sewing frogs - simply walk away and dont come back.

Vote with your feet and then hammer them on the net - to actually
return with a cue + amigos is imbecilic - those Thais are gonna
kick your derriere one sunny day or ya go home in a body bag    

Jack

----------


## Jack meoff

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> when I explained the situation calmly and politely
> 
> 
> 
>  
> Your joking... Right?


Did you use the QUOTE function when you explained it to him andy?

----------


## alstaxi

::spin:: 


> Booze + Women= BIG PROBLEMS. 
> 
> Its a statistical game. At some point you will get laid out, its just a matter of time whether you are right or wrong and the more you drink the greater the probability
> 
> Saying "Thais are cowards" makes it seem like they are the only ones who behave like this. You can witness this type of ass whopping anywhere in the world where the above equation is present
> 
> Ashame you got assaulted. As one said, I would find another watering hole and not patronize the business. I also agree, let it go. No ROI with revenge.


I have never seen a gang of farangs kick the shit out of one thai, the other way around many times, pack fucking mentality, so in Thailand, they are a cowardly lot, not take you on one on one, never, fucking cowards. :kma:

----------


## English Noodles

The French father and son duo used to own half the bars in Patpong, Cowboy and NaNa. The son has an amazingly large nose and sports (used to?) a very dirty looking pony-tailed bonce. I'm sure it will be the same guys. The cousin used to manage some of the bars for them too.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> Booze + Women= BIG PROBLEMS. 
> 
> Its a statistical game. At some point you will get laid out, its just a matter of time whether you are right or wrong and the more you drink the greater the probability
> 
> Saying "Thais are cowards" makes it seem like they are the only ones who behave like this. You can witness this type of ass whopping anywhere in the world where the above equation is present
> 
> ...


Because there are not a gang of farangs sober enough to attack a Thai. I have witnessed tons of "Gang" style attacks in Mexico, Bahamas, Vietnam and US. Its all cowardly *BUT* honestly it usually stemmed from booze, the individuals increased belief in his ability to take on the world and by letting his mouth overload his ass. This leads to some personal humbling, a quick sober up and some wounds over the next few weeks to remind the individual he had 1 too many......

 Not saying this was the case here, but usually is

----------


## tamsin

> Get someone to shoot them for you. 6 dead Thai pricks are about the same as 6 dead soi dogs.


Here's a newsflash for you. The TYPE OF THAI plus frends do this to , wait for it, Thai men too! How 'bout that?! My Thai husband took issue with some tossers outside a club climbing all over his bike and got beaten so bad he couldn't drive it home. The first I heard of it was a call from the hospital! So give up with the 'them' against 'us' crap.

And as to soi dogs, our dogs found us. Turned up, individually, and wouldn't leave. I now have three wonderful soi dogs to keep me safe and companiable since the passing of my equally wonderful husband last year.

Think before you open your stupid ignorant great mouths. :kma:

----------


## nidhogg

> The French father and son duo used to own half the bars in Patpong, Cowboy and NaNa. The son has an amazingly large nose and sports (used to?) a very dirty looking pony-tailed bonce. I'm sure it will be the same guys. .


Used (??) to own New wave on Suk 7?

----------


## English Noodles

^^Well said.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> 99% of most Brits get into some sort of altercation the moment there is a significant amount of cheap booze involved


Don't talk out of your derriere, dumb ass

----------


## sunsetter

> I laughed, threw the money on the floor and then spat on it.


sorry mate, you are telling porkies there  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

> just last week in SE London a gang of youths chased a guy down the road and shot him


think that was outside jizzys house  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

^No mate those twats missed each other and shot a few cars instead  :Sad:

----------


## sunsetter

^ :rofl:

----------


## thrilled

In thailand I pay every time that I get A drink.I've heard of to many bad stories.

----------


## baby maker

*We all know what's there ...when we go there...*
*Why the moral indignation?*

*Left that scene behind a few years ago....got out of it largely unscathed...*

*threatened with guns, hit from behind with pool cues, bricked, extorted, robbed and humiliated....*

*finally decided it wasn't a good life style choice.....*

*and just to remind me....*

*i had a drink in a sedate bar in KK City a month or two ago....*

*and there....he was...the devils own....a ''monster'' of a german retarded S.S. enforcer....i mean this guy was huge...obviously a body builder on steroids, with attitude ....*

*who took exception to me glancing at him as i walked from the bar, where i had just got my first of two drinks for the night, to my stool by the window....*

*well it got personal.....in your face....and nasty....*

*surprised myself....copped it sweet...while this clown, tried to provoke me...and walked away....*

*must be getting old....noticed two things....felt no fear....and i was certainly out of my weight division....*

*suppose you have to learn something in sixty years....*

*All in all...a gentle reminder....you don't swim with the snakes...*

*could have turned out a lot worse....this particular fucker was out on the town, just looking for someone to beat on....*

*we all know the type..*

----------


## English Noodles

> a german retarded S.S. enforcer


So he was in his late eighties at least.

----------


## forreachingme

PatPong to infamous with those ripp offs..

Quite a few years back, second floors, 3 of us, crazy bill was handed over, we argued politely but they go fast and loud about you must pay it's correct...

We just said that 2 of us remain here and number 3 will go bring in a toursit police.

Two steps down and the bill was revised and all clear...

----------


## baby maker

> Originally Posted by baby maker
> 
>  a german retarded S.S. enforcer
> 
> 
> So he was in his late eighties at least.


 

 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: *.....pay that....*
*wasn't as funny at the time....*

----------


## Cujo

> In thailand I pay every time that I get A drink.I've heard of to many bad stories.


That's the ticket right there. Anyone who runs a tab in a girlie bar is just asking for trouble.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by hopskimoet
> 
> I laughed, threw the money on the floor and then spat on it.
> 
> 
> sorry mate, you are telling porkies there


 
well, he is an internet tough guy

----------


## Gazza

> *a ''monster'' of a german retarded S.S. enforcer....i mean this guy was huge...obviously a body builder on steroids, with attitude ....*


You mean he was built like a brick Shitezzen-houssen?  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

> well, he is an internet tough guy


ahh thatll be it then   :Smile:

----------


## IndianaGentry

> Originally Posted by IndianaGentry
> 
> 
> I actually like reading stories like this, because of the replies.  I had read the same kinds of advice before I traveled to Thailand, and when I was in BKK 2 years ago, I saw a guy getting lippy with a bar worker (I assume a manager or owner).  Knowing what I had read, I started looking around the bar, and I saw the Thai guys creeping up on the situation.  
> 
> Not being one to see a man take an unnecessary beating, I stepped slightly toward the situation and waved to the bar worker with a smile.  Surprisingly, he left the argument, and came to speak with me.  I told him quietly that I did not know that man, but I liked his bar, and I would like to help him.  I then pulled the farang aside, and told him what was about to happen to him.  I told him that I was going to pay my tab and walk out the door, and he should do the same before he was left there with the 5-6 guys eager to take a swing at him.  
> 
> Luckily for him, he listened.  I paid my tab directly to the worker (assuming he was the bar owner) plus a little extra, and told him, "Not all farangs are rude."  I smiled and left the bar.
> 
> ...


Ummm- NO.  I didn't pay him any protection money.  I had no problems in that bar.  I simply acted as a mediator, and saved a stranger from getting an unexpected ass-beating.  I gave the bar an extra ฿20, and I think spending that extra 60 cents to save a person's ass and establish some good rapport was well worth it.  

As I mentioned- I helped that manager out, and that extra ฿20 got me a free drink when I returned.  The farang didn't go to the hospital.  I'm pretty sure I came out ahead on that deal, and helped a stranger learn a lesson.  What's wrong with that?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Are any of these participants still alive?...

----------


## Begbie

^good point, DrAndy would have been 100 years old this month.

----------

